# Boo needs prayers too



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=19944:attachment] Boo has been sick for 2 days & vomiting & can't eat or drink. I took him to the vet this morning & the vet called a little while ago with the results of the bloodwork. Boo has Pancreatitis. I don't understand how this could happen to him, he rarely gets people food except baby carrots & saltfree greenbeans. He's always had a sensitive tummy, so I'm very careful of what he eats. I'm so worried.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry.... gosh....so many sick puppies here on SM lately.... i sure hope boo gets well soon, poor fella.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I am so sorry little Boo is ill. Is he at the vets now? Pancreatitis usually calls for giving the pancreas a full rest so no food but rather IV support for maintaining good hydration.
I've seen many sick pooches with this but with swift treatment... they usually pull thru fine. 
The reason for no food is because every time they eat anything..( even small amounts) the pancreas has to "work" to send out digestive enzymes... giving it a rest helps it to heal more quickly.
Please know Boo is in my prayers and will be looking for your update


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Boo. I hope and pray he will recover from this quickly and completely.









[attachment=19946:attachment]


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Worrying with you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for you and Boo









Cathy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh no! Poor Boo! Get well soon little buddy, we'll keep you in our thoughts


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, hugs to Boo and Boo's mommy too!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor baby







Get well soon, Boo! Many prayers are being sent you & your mommy's way


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ohhhh no, poor little Boo














I am so sorry to hear this, but I am sure with good resting of his pancreas and lots of TLC he will get well real soon, I will keep you and little Boo in my prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor little Boo. I hate it when the pups get sick - they're such sweethearts they just don't deserve to be in pain!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Boo please rest and get better. We are sending positive thoughts and hugs.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Boo, please feel better soon.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I hope Boo recovers really soon.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers for Boo..Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We're thinking of you and little Boo. He'll feel better soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, This has been a bad year







all my favorite Malts are getting sick







I don't know what's happening. I pray that he gets better real soon


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww...hope that Boo is feeling better soon








Sending you and Boo lotsa


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh no, not Boo too!! Please make him better dear God.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh poor little Boo.







Please keep us posted on his condition and treatment. My thoughts and prayers to you and Boo.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Poor little Boo Boo









Prayers are headed his way


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers for you and Boo. Get better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear Boo is sick, too. Too many of our SM pooches are under the weather!

Prayers and good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You and Boo will be added to my prayers.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## GiGi's Mom (Apr 10, 2006)

Please feel better soon, Boo. . . we are praying for you.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no - Poor Boo! I'm so sorry he's going thru this. I'll be thinking about and praying for the precious boy. Please give him my love and some kisses, and tell him I hope his belly feels better very soon. How is your vet going to treat Boo's condition? Please keep us updated when you can.

Obviously Boo's health is what is most important right now. But, since "junk" food causes pancreatitis, people are going to assume you feed Boo bad things.







If it was Tchelsi that would upset me as a mom. Especially since you're so careful about what you give him. I think alot of people hear "pancreatitis" and think oh - you're feeding your dog french fries.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Love, hugs and kisses sent Boo's way! He will pull through just fine-I just know it!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww poor Boo! I hope he feels better soon! Make sure you give him some extra luvin'!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear Boo is sick.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww poor Boo.







I'm so sorry. I'll keep Boo in my thoughts.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Hoping Boo will feel better very soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear little Boo is sick.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your prayers & good thoughts. I just sent Jaimee a pm. I am trying to find out why Boo got sick like this. He doesn't eat fatty spicey or greasy fattening human food at all, he simply doesn't have the stomach for it,& never has. The vet said his dogfood & greenbeans & carrots & low-cal doggie treats are fine.Even his few Cheerios are ok. So we're both stumped. The vet gave him a suppository for nausea & Boo slept all afternoon. He's feeling better now & even wants food. It's terrible to see him scratching on the fridge & cabinets & barking & begging.He hasn't eaten since Tues.night. I gave him another suppository & he's asleep again. I don't dare eat for fear he will be start up again,so I'm drinking slimfast. Guess we'll both be a slimmer after this.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's some basics on pancreatitis:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=335


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Feel better Boo


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry that Boo is sick. I hope he'll be better very quickly!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sorry your darling Boo is unwell , I hope he recovers quickly . Sarah


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Wishing Boo a very speedy recovery...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs and love to you and Boo. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Here's some basics on pancreatitis:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=335[/B]


 

Thanks for the info. Boo didn't have all the symptoms listed.No fever or diarrhea or swollen or painful tummy.Just vomiting,no appetite & laying around. So I'm hoping his is a mild case, although I'm still not sure what caused it at all. Maybe he needs to eat a low fat dogfood permenantly. Or lay off the rawhides. I did give him a rawhide bone with a meaty flavored center, either Sun. or Mon. He'd never had one before & he was eating it too well, so I took it away & didn't let him have it anymore. I'm just really stumped on this.He starts taking an antibiotic tomorrow. I don't understand why some dogs can eat anything & be ok, but Boo gets sick even when I think I'm being careful. Hannah is fine & she's eating the exact same things as Boo except for the rawhide meaty thing. I'm going to talk to the vet again tomorrow to see if he has suggestions.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Just wanted you to know that I am praying Boo will be well soon. You are such a good mommy*


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for your prayers & good thoughts. I just sent Jaimee a pm. I am trying to find out why Boo got sick like this. He doesn't eat fatty spicey or greasy fattening human food at all, he simply doesn't have the stomach for it,& never has. The vet said his dogfood & greenbeans & carrots & low-cal doggie treats are fine.Even his few Cheerios are ok. So we're both stumped. The vet gave him a suppository for nausea & Boo slept all afternoon. He's feeling better now & even wants food. It's terrible to see him scratching on the fridge & cabinets & barking & begging.He hasn't eaten since Tues.night. I gave him another suppository & he's asleep again. I don't dare eat for fear he will be start up again,so I'm drinking slimfast. Guess we'll both be a slimmer after this.[/B]


Did I misunderstand somewhere, Is he not suppose to eat?
I feel so bad for him and you having to watch him hungry.








I can't stand to see anybody go hungry and it's so nice you don't eat in front of him.








I hope and pray he gets better soon. I know you are a good mommy and "sickness happens".








When can he eat? How is he getting nutrients?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My prayers are with you and Boo, I pray Boo will be better real soon.














To you and Boo


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

to you and Boo


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Poor Boo! Hope he continues to feel better -- pancreatitis can't be good (my mom gets it and in people it's awful...)! 

Boo you fight this and get better soon -- we're thinking of you and sending big









Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=343998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Boo has to fast so his Pancreas can rest & stop overproducing enzymes that are making him sick. Since he hasn't eaten since Tues. & is now feeling better, he is very hungry. But only a tiny bit of fatfree chicken broth is allowed. It was awful to see him vomit & not able to eat & it's awful to see him want to eat & not be able to feed him.







Of course I still have to feed Hannah & there's no tricking Boo's nose. So that's awful too. I'm very thankful though that Boo is improving enough to want to eat. Thank you so much for the sympathy & saying I'm a good mommy because I don't feel like one right now, since I don't know what caused this.He started on an antibiotic this morning & he can have a little bit of Hills ID tomorrow if all goes well until then.Then in a few days if all goes well, he will start on a regular lowfat dry dogfood permenantly.If not, then he will have to be put on IV nourishment. He will have another blood test next week.

Thanks to each & everyone for your kind words & support & prayers for Boo. We appreciate it so much.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Good to hear that Boo wants to eat. Hang in...hopefully, he will be eating soon and on his way to a complete recovery!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Glad he is feeling a little better.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The way you describe Boo at this point.....I don't think I could keep him off all food. If he had a serious case I would think he would be more ill than he is. I would be easing him into a non-fat easy to digest diet now and see if there is any sign of vomitting or pain. I'm not suggesting that you ignore your vet's instructions, but sometimes I have to vary things a bit when I can see Frosty's behavior better than the vet can.







So bad me!?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> The way you describe Boo at this point.....I don't think I could keep him off all food. If he had a serious case I would think he would be more ill than he is. I would be easing him into a non-fat easy to digest diet now and see if there is any sign of vomitting or pain. I'm not suggesting that you ignore your vet's instructions, but sometimes I have to vary things a bit when I can see Frosty's behavior better than the vet can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dee, I know what you mean.And your not bad. I would give Boo a little of the Hills ID if I thought it was best. Unfortunatly Boo has started to vomit again & no longer wants food.







About 2 hrs after I gave him a dose of Amoxicillin, he vomited & it was very yellow. Now he's feeling bad again & isn't hungry. I called the vet & he said the yellow vomit was because of the pancreatitis & to give him another suppository for nausea & to keep giving him the antibiotic & no food. I'm afraid not to follow the vets orders at this point.I'm also upset that he had stopped vomiting until I gave him the antibiotic, but the vet insists I keep giving it to him.I know this is the routine treatment, but it put strong doubt in my mind when he vomited.Before giving him the antibiotic his vomit had been foamy & whitish, now it's yellow. But the antibiotic is very pink.So I'm totally confused again.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It is hard to give Amoxicillin on an empty stomach, even if he hadn't been fasting since Tuesday. When they don't eat the stomach gets lots of bile in it and when they throw up it is very yellow. It will happen to Frosty if his stomach gets too empty. I don't know about pancreatis, but suppose that effects it too. Probably something like the pancreatic enzymes stimulate the gallbladder to make more bile.?? To get the antibiotic in him your vet may have to come up with another way other than oral. Shots or IV?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hugs to you and Prayers for Boo.
AImee


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> It is hard to give Amoxicillin on an empty stomach, even if he hadn't been fasting since Tuesday. When they don't eat the stomach gets lots of bile in it and when they throw up it is very yellow. It will happen to Frosty if his stomach gets too empty. I don't know about pancreatis, but suppose that effects it too. Probably something like the pancreatic enzymes stimulate the gallbladder to make more bile.?? To get the antibiotic in him your vet may have to come up with another way other than oral. Shots or IV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dee, you are so right. Many antibiotics can upset the stomach if not given with food. I have to go pick up some more suppositories from the vet & I will discuss that with him. Surely he will have a suggestion.Shots perhaps. Boo would have to be hospitalized for IV & he would not do well at all away from me & stuck in a crate in a strange place with lots of barking dogs.Thanks


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Boo's been in my thoughts and prayers.


Joy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just want you to know I still have little Boo in my thoughts and prayers that he gets well real soon


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts continue for you and Boo.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope that Boo is feeling better by now. Will be keeping you and the little dud in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I talked to the vet again & we're stopping the oral Amoxicillen & starting the injections in the morning instead. Boos nausea seems to have passed & he ate a little crushed ice.Thanks again for all the prayers & support. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day for Boo.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww, poor Boo. Hope he continues to feel better quick! Praying for his speedy recovery!</span>


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're also praying Boo has a better day tomorrow, and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm continuing with the prayers for your baby! I know seeing them ill is so very stressful!
May tomorrows report state he is feeling much improved!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're so sad that Boo isn't feeling well. Prayers and positive thoughts are being sent your way.









Little Boo - please be better soon.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I talked to the vet again & we're stopping the oral Amoxicillen & starting the injections in the morning instead. Boos nausea seems to have passed & he ate a little crushed ice.Thanks again for all the prayers & support. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day for Boo.[/B]


I am glad the vet has decided a better way to give Boo his antibiotics.
Also it's good he ate some ice. But!! Where's the nurients or something to give him strength? Are you using pedialyte?? (I know I spelled that wrong







)
I am worried for Boo bc of not only deydration but also he may get so weak he may not want to eat when he finally can.
Also I agree with Dee on if you feel you know Boo better you could "alter" a few rules.
The ID food is good, my Star was on it once and she really liked it.
I am so glad you are keeping us informed, I am sure it's hard with nurseing Boo and the worries you are having.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I was hoping I could give a good update on Boo today. But he's still not doing well. He seemed to be feeling better this morning & wanted to eat breakfast so I gave him a little bit of the Hills prescription. Later though after he had his antibiotic shot, he seemed to feel worse. Once again he perked up near dark, ate a little of the Hills but only an hour later he vomited it right back up. So it seems that even though he gets hungry at times & feels somewhat better, he is still sick.







He mostly just lays around & sleeps restlessly. When he walks, his tail drags behind him. I just don't know what to do for him & I'm really scared now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Awww..pancreatitis is painful so it's no wonder his little tail is dragging. Have you tried just a tiny bit of chicken with rice? Very bland food is best and very very small amounts at a time.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Poor baby I'm praying he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Best wishes for little Boo. I will be praying for a speedy recovery. Too many of our babises are gettibg sick. It must turn around.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry he hasn't gotten better. I sure hope he has a good day tomorrow and is on the way to recovery. Poor little Boo... And I know you must be so stressed, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts continue for darling Boo.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Boo! I was hoping that he was on the upswing. I will continue to watch this thread and hope for quick improvement.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately pancreatitis often doesn't heal up overnight so try to not get too discouraged..just keep constant contact with vet as to whats going on... and be sure fluids are kept up. Don't want dehydration to crop up on top of it.
Prayers are continuing for your baby.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers for Boo..hope he feels better soon


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Boo!







I hope and pray he will feel better soon.














There are just too many sick Malts on this board lately.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and Boo for a speedy 
recovery.









_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry Boo still isn't better.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not a vet so I can't speak if dogs are like people but I can tell you when my mom has pancreatis attacks it is a long, slow recovery. The attack comes on really fast -- scarey fast -- but the healing takes WEEKS! She has been hospitalized on IVs for weeks at a time with it so if your poor little one is facing something like that it could be a long slow process. For my mom, food is the enemy during these attacks and she too says she's hungry but it's a no go. I hope you see progress but it may not come as fast as you would like -- dehyrdration is the biggest worry I believe. 

Sending your prayers for brighter day!!
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I was hoping I could give a good update on Boo today. But he's still not doing well. He seemed to be feeling better this morning & wanted to eat breakfast so I gave him a little bit of the Hills prescription. Later though after he had his antibiotic shot, he seemed to feel worse. Once again he perked up near dark, ate a little of the Hills but only an hour later he vomited it right back up. So it seems that even though he gets hungry at times & feels somewhat better, he is still sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW did I miss this post!!!!!

I wanted to say: so so sorry to hear that smarty Boo is not feeling well







and also for reading this update







and knowing that he walks with his tail draged behind him







I am not a vet so I don't know what to suggest, but I will keep him in my thoughts and I really really wish him to get well soon









Snowy to Boo: hang in there buddy, your mommy will take care of you ...be strong.. and get well soon







Hannah needs you back to a happy Boo again 










kat


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I was up most of the night with Boo, too scared to sleep,in case he got worse. He's still listless, weak & can't eat, so I called the vet this morning & he met me at the clinic & checked him out. Boo got another antibiotic injection, & some Pedialyte & more nausea meds. The vet says Boo is doing as well as to be expected & this is going to take a while. He's going to check his blood tomorrow to see if there is an improvement with the Pancreas.He's only allowed liquids again, no solid food. He doesn't show signs of pain, no fever & isn't dehydrated, so although he's weak & listless & can't eat,those are things to be grateful for according to the vet. Thanks again for the prayers & help & suggestions & good thoughts & well wishes.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Sending lots of positive thoughts to







Boo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Boo! You poor baby! I'm praying for you. Please get better.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Get better soon Boo


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Boo! I am thankful that you have a caring vet who is also concerned about Boo. Hope the bloodwork is better tomorrow.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I was talking to my mom (the one that deals with human pancreatis) and she said too if Boo is anything like her the worst thing possible is solid food too soon! She reminded me that she was on liquids only for 7-10 days minimum -- no solids at all -- when healing. Perhaps it is more similar in canines than we may think. I believe it will be a slow go...

Good luck -- all the prayers we can muster for a good recovery!

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My poor little sick Boo says thank you all for the prayers,love & get well wishes. I fixed him all comfy on the sofa in his favorite spot, so he can see outside. 



[attachment=20052:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

no good updates today? I'm so sorry he is still not good today. but I'm glad he is not in pain. he is just too tired of all this and I hope he start to be back to normal real soon. I'll keep praying


















Awww, I just saw the picture







he is so cute even when he is sick














I just want to hug him


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Poor baby. I hope he starts to show improvement soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad he as at least is holding his own. Wow, you have a wonderful vet who would meet you at the clinic on a Sunday... whoa! I love my vet but they are very "formal" in that they have regular hours and any problems after hours have to be handled by the emergency vet. 

Good wishes for darling Boo...


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, I sure hope Boo starts to feel better soon


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Feel better soon, little sweetheart! We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Adding prayers for Boo.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, that picture broke my heart. He looks just like Lady did when she was so sick.

Be better, Boo!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

The look on the precious little face is, "Dis is my favrit spot, C'mon, Mom come sit beside me and wub my wittle head." Feel better, sweet one. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are sorry that Boo is not well....sending warm thoughts and prayers your way. Get WELL soon Boo!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

BOO you get better right now!!!!! Are you listening Boo? We are sending hugs and wet kisses. 

Chase, Jack and Ozzy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awwww get better soom Boo!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry that Boo is still under the weather. He sure does have a comfy spot on the couch though!

Get well soon, Boo!












































Josie says: Boo, your mommy will still let you lay in your special spot when you get better, so get better!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry that Boo still isn't feeling better.







I will keep Boo in my prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gentle hugs to little Boo Boo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh that photo just pulled at my heart! Come on sweet baby... get feeling better real soon!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I'm sorry.







I hope you feel better real soon Boo.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I hope your baby is feeling better soon.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor Boo!

Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo had his blood tested again today & his pancreas is back in the normal range.







He still doesn't want to eat or drink & the vet said he wants him to fast another 48 hrs. He's still listless & sleeps most of the time, but the vet said he just needs time to recover from being so sick. So, barring a relapse, Boo should be fine soon, but will need to be tested for diabetes in a couple of mths & be on a lowfat diet for the rest of his life. Thank you all for the prayers & get well wishes. You're all the best comfort during times like this.









Sue, Boo, & Hannah


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news









Cathy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

great news on the blood work. I just feel so bad that he can't eat for another 2 days , poor Boo







I want to cook him some filet mignon and send it to him when he can eat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!







So glad to see those pancreatic enzymes back where they belong!! Though it's hard about the food..just think how far he has come!! 
Yes diabetes is always a concern with this... and good to be aware should it crop up. I believe it would only be if the islet cells in the pancreas which produce the insulin were "damaged" or became 'sluggish". Yes I've known many who did end up with diabetes BUT many who did not.
I can tell you though I pray it doesn't happen ( who needs it! ; ) ..IF it should be ,however, it is a very manageble situation... I wish diabetes had been Missy's only issue... I'm convinced she'd have lived to or near her normal lifespan.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Boo had his blood tested again today & his pancreas is back in the normal range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great news!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yipeee!!!!! I'm soooo glad to hear the good news about Boo!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to get the good report.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> great news on the blood work. I just feel so bad that he can't eat for another 2 days , poor Boo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Boo says,if you can find some filet mignon flavored lowfat doggie food, send it express mail.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Go Boo! Go Boo! Get down with your bad self!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy to see that Boo's test results were good - I know he will start feeling better and be his old self real soon. Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i was so happy to read your update!







yaaaaaay, boo!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So happy that the bloodwork was good. Sorry that his diet will have to be permanently modified.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're Happy to get a good update this time....







Man, is Boo gonna be hungry when he's feeling better!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good news for our little Boo Boo
















I'm so happy he has such a great mom to care for him









Thoughts and prayers will always continue.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Yay Boo! You're on the road to recovery you little cutie!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

...............Looking for fat free filet.............







Will send by Air Drop


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=345893
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, let the search begin







I hope he is feeling better today


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the great news!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Boy Boo!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I am glad to see that Boo got great test results back!







Hope he is feeling better!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is still vomiting & listless







so I have taken him to another vet and he is there now, getting more extensive tests done.Prelimonary x-rays showed only a lot of air or gas in his stomach & an exam of fecal matter taken from his rectum was a strange consistancy(looked like tissue paper). He's now getting a Barium study & CBC & tests for parasites,blood cell count & other stuff.He was due for a complete physical anyway. Hopefully all these tests will be ok & he just needs more time, but I was not satisfied with his progress & needed to know that he is going to get better & that there isn't something else going on. I should get to bring him back home later today & am keeping my fingers crossed that I am just a "nervous nellie". This Pancreatitis has scared me really bad,especially with no known cause. I'll update again later with hopefully only good news. [attachment=20114:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Boo is still vomiting & listless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless your heart. Praying for good news


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're praying for good test results.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Sending lots of love and prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little Boo. I hope he feels better soon. Sending lots of




























to you both.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Boo is still vomiting & listless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you. It certainly looks like there needed to be more tests--since there never was anything obvious to start a pancreatitis in the first place, and this is continuing after the blood tests seemed normal. Poor little guy has been through a lot and must be getting weaker from not eating.

I will be anxiously awaiting the results from the new doctor and praying for you both.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, I am so sorry that he is no better. But good for you for pursuing this with another vet. My first Malt Rosebud had similar symptoms and the diagnosis was giardia. It is easily cured but sometimes hard to diagnose. It is diagnosed by a fecal exam. I remember now that they were thinking it was pancreatitis....

Anyway, I hope that whatever it is that it is easily cured and that Boo will be feeling better really soon.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Praying for good news and some answers on which direction you need to go....poor little Boo! Keep fighting little one -- we're praying hard for you...

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee I am so sorry little Boo has to go through all these tests, I know how hard they are on them, but necessary to find the correct diagnosis so you can work on getting him better poor little guy














I will keep you both in my prayers that some answers are found and he will be back to normal very soon


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, I sure hope that Boo gets to feeling better real soon








Thinking of you and Boo,


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good news!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no...so sorry Boo still isn't feeling better.







Praying that you get good news from the test results.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo came home from the vet acting more like his old self. He got 2 injections,one for nausea & one to perk him up a little. He even wanted to eat, but this vet said "not until we get the results from all the tests". His poor little legs are getting right shaky & he seems chilled. My baby needs some food.







The Barium test showed that he didn't have any blockages. It will be tomorrow morning before I get the results on the other tests. I'm praying I can give him some food & that he won't vomit from it. He looks so sad when we feed Hannah & I wonder what he's thinking when he is served that little dab of chicken flavored Rebound liquid.Barring some really bad news in the morning, I'm planning on feeding him at least a few bites of that prescription food & hope for the best. Tomorrow will be 8 days with no food. I sooooo know how Janet feels.It's really awful to see our babies losing weight & get all wobbly & weak from vomiting & not getting nourishment. He's all cuddled up with Hubbie now, wrapped in his blankie, he usually can't stand to be covered.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying Boo gets a good report. I'm so sorry you have had to go through all this I'll keep checkin in


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Prayers and well wishes for Boo


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think you did the right thing to find another vet. I'm sure that aggressive steps to diagnose the problem is the best thing. I hope the results will give you some good news.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying things take a speedy turnaround for little Boo! It just breaks my heart when any of these little ones is ill!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Prayers for Boo... ((hugs)) for mom. Please keep us posted.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

All of Boos tests have shown normal so far.







A few things that were off, the vet said aren't significant, like an elevated muscle enzyme. I'm ignorant on that stuff, so I have to take his word on that. Not all results are back yet but so far, Boo looks healthy & normal, no liver problems, kidney problems,etc. He is feeling much better today & is allowed 1 teaspoon of Hills Prescription canned food 3 times today. If he keeps it down, he can have 2 teaspoons 3 times tomorrow & 1/4 can 2 times Friday, if he doesn't vomit by then.If he vomits, I have to take him back for another shot & no food again. He's had 1 teaspoon an hr. ago so far & hasn't vomited yet.







I'm praying he can keep it down. There still is no clue as to why he got Pancreatitis. The vet said either the meaty rawhide or he got into something we aren't aware of. I tend to believe it was the rawhide, so they went in the trash.It was his first & last meaty rawhide.







I should have known better, he's always had a sensitive tummy. Thanks everyone for the support & keep your fingers crossed that Boo doesn't vomit today. [attachment=20136:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good news. I will keep my fingers crossed all day. right after I type this


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This is sounding better and better! I'm so happy about the new vet. Way to Boo! He has always been one of my favorites here. That Avatar pic looks so much like a younger Frosty.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so glad to hear he seems to be doing better







He is in my thougghts and prayers


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so happy to hear boo got a good report!









please keep getting better, boo....


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Feel better Boo.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Boo , FEEL BETTER SOON !!!! Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> This is sounding better and better! I'm so happy about the new vet. Way to Boo! He has always been one of my favorites here. That Avatar pic looks so much like a younger Frosty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Dee, and everytime I see your avatar, I think you're holding my Boo. Frosty & Boo do look amazingly alike.


----------

